# słonko/słoneczko



## katie_here

Prosic

Slonko/Słoneczko

Which is female and which is male. 

Dziękuję


----------



## majlo

Hello,
Neither. They're both neuter. 
"Słoneczko" is a diminutive form of "słonko" which is also a diminutive (from "słońce" - but I'm sure you know that.  ).


----------



## katie_here

majlo said:


> but I'm sure you know that.  ).


 
No I didn't!!! but I do now!  and thank you very much for helping me.  I'm just a beginner, or even less than a beginner!!


----------



## Thomas1

My 2 cents:
Apart from the literal meaning that laies behind the words in question and although they are both neuter, they can be used as a form of address to both sexes. 

Tom


----------



## majlo

True. Though, I wouldn't like to be addressed this way.  I think it suits females way better than males.


----------



## Thomas1

Well, I guess it all depends on context (as usual). 

I have heard many a time boys being called słoneczko/słonko, though it seems it was always women who did that.

I can also imagine women calling their partners _słoneczko/słonko_. 


Tom


----------



## majlo

I meant the context of a romantic relationship between a man and woman. In other contexts, I can even imagine males addressing other males this way - but only in jest of course.


----------



## katie_here

majlo said:


> I meant the context of a romantic relationship between a man and woman. In other contexts, I can even imagine males addressing other males this way - but only in jest of course.


 

Calling someone "sunshine" in English, is a friendly way, but it isn't romantic in the slightest,  you can call someone it who is a nice person, or a bit of a bright spark, a cheeky chappy.  

I used it to remind someone they were supposed to do something. To a friend, who is a lot younger than I (a male also).  "Hey sunshire, blah de blah de blah"

When I see him in work today, if he looks mad at me, then I'll know it was wrong!!!


----------



## majlo

I guess that's the difference between those rough equivalents. "Słonko" can also be used in the romantic way.

Though, on the other hand, I can also imagine two lovers address each other "sunshine"," and that would _be _romantic.

Here's a thread on "morning sunshine" in which, apparently, we both took part.


----------

